# Norwegian: Kanhende



## oskhen

I min hobbyskriving har jeg funnet ut at jeg har fått stor sans for å bruke "kanhende" - i ett ord - som et (omtrentlig) synonym til "kanskje"/"muligens", siden det både ser og høres langt mer stilfullt ut. Men er det tillatt? Jeg var sikker på at jeg har lest det noen steder - og en rask søk på nettet avslørte at det brukes, om enn sjeldent, men det betyr jo ikke at det er korrekt norsk. Noen som vet?

På forhånd takk.


----------



## Aleco

Går nok ikke an selv om du bor her i Østfold eller Bergen


----------



## Vikingo

Usj.. nå er det jo sånn med språk at de utvikler seg, etc., og i Norge har vi sprakradet (pun intended) som en slags halvoffentlig institusjon, men "kanhende" er vel en regionalisme uansett. Men jeg ser ingen grammatikalsk grunn til at man skal kunne skrive "kan hende" i ett ord, det blir eventuelt noe som vil skje over tid. Men kan vi la være?


----------



## Tjahzi

På svenska skriver man alltid "kan hända".


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Jeg mener å huske at jeg bare har sett det i noe eldre tekster, og det høres litt arkaisk ut for meg (men ikke be meg om å anslå når det ble brukt ).  

Det er for øvrig ikke å finne i Bokmålsordboka, og "kan hende" er den eneste formen som finnes i Tanums rettskrivningsordbok.


----------



## oskhen

Vikingo said:


> det blir eventuelt noe som vil skje over tid.


 
Hvorfor det?


----------



## oskhen

Lemminkäinen said:


> Jeg mener å huske at jeg bare har sett det i noe eldre tekster, og det høres litt arkaisk ut for meg (men ikke be meg om å anslå når det ble brukt ).
> 
> Det er for øvrig ikke å finne i Bokmålsordboka, og "kan hende" er den eneste formen som finnes i Tanums rettskrivningsordbok.


 
Det har altså vært lov en gang, om ikke annet? 

"Kan hende" vil ellers bety noe ganske annet enn det jeg tenkte. 

For øvrig er jo "hende" og "skje" synonymer, så da burde jo "kanhende" og "kanskje" også være det. Kanskje litt søkt logikk, men dog.


----------



## jonquiliser

Tjahzi said:


> På svenska skriver man alltid "kan hända".



Fast _kanhända_ och _kan hända _är väl olika saker?


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, jag kollade runt lite nu och det verkar som min tidigare uppfattning i huvudsak stämmer; "kan hända" används mer eller mindre genomgående även där man tidigare skrev/brukar skriva "kanhända". En googling visade att "kan hända" är tio gånger vanligare än "kanhända" och i en tredje del av den senare kategorins fall förekommer även "icke". 

Tekniskt sett är det ju dock sant att "kan hända" och "kanhända" är olika, men med tanke på dess relativt lika betydelser och den ökade utbredningen av särskrivandet är jag tveksam om man ska säga att interjektionen i fråga stavas "hanhända" och inte "kan hända", likt "i och för sig", "framför allt" och "i alla fall". 

Frågan är ju dock om/när det är/kommer bli helt standardiserat. Kanhända att den här utveckllingen är något som kan hända, fast kanske är det något som inte kan ske. Vem vet?


----------



## jonquiliser

Tjahzi said:


> Frågan är ju dock om/när det är/kommer bli helt standardiserat. Kanhända att är den här utvecklingen något som kan hända



De används olika. Kanhända används som kanske, måhända osv. Kan hända: "det kan hända _att_..", "det kan ju hända", det kan säkert hända".


----------



## Tjahzi

Haha, nej, du missuppfattad mitt exempel. Vilket i och för sig var rätt bra eftersom anledningen till att jag formulerade det just så var att visa hur snarlika de två uttrycken i fråga är.



> (Det) kanhända att den här utvecklingen är något som kan hända, fast kanske är det något som inte kan ske.


 
Poängen var ju dock också att de faktiskt inte används genomgående olika. Det faktum att man ofta skriver isär liknande uttryck samt den lika betydelsen har lett till att man (jag) ofta ser folk använda "kan hända" i samtliga fall.


----------



## jonquiliser

> *(Det) kanhända* att den här utvecklingen är något som kan hända, fast kanske är det något som inte kan ske.



Hmm... vet inte vad jag förstått/missförstått i så fall, men "det kanhända" är fel, helt enkelt. _Kanhända_ kan inte användas som verb, medan _kan hända _är en verbkonstruktion. "Det kan hända att (den här utvecklingen..)"; "kanhända den här utvecklingen".


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> I min hobbyskriving har jeg funnet ut at jeg har fått stor sans for å bruke "kanhende" - i ett ord - som et (omtrentlig) synonym til "kanskje"/"muligens", siden det både ser og høres langt mer stilfullt ut. Men er det tillatt? Jeg var sikker på at jeg har lest det noen steder - og en rask søk på nettet avslørte at det brukes, om enn sjeldent, men det betyr jo ikke at det er korrekt norsk. Noen som vet?



For the benefit of those of us who are far from being fluent *på norsk*, would it be possible for someone to provide a brief English summary of what is being discussed in this thread?

* På forhånd takk*.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> For the benefit of those of us who are far from being fluent *på norsk*, would it be possible for someone to provide a brief English summary of what is being discussed in this thread?
> 
> *På forhånd takk*.


 
Sorry, I wrote in Norwegian because I supposed that the subject wouldn't be interesting/relevant to foreigners.

I asked whether it's actually allowed to use the word "kanhende", used in (almost) the same way as "kanskje" ("maybe"/"perhaps"). I've seen the word "kanhende" used, but rarely. 

I missed a bit in the Swedish contribution to the discussion (the expression seems to appear there as well), but in Norwegian it seems to mainly exist in older texts, and therefore obviously is a bit archaic (which I suspected already), but it appears to be absent from the dictionaries, so perhaps it's obsolete (can you use "obsolete" in that way?).

By the way: if you look in the dictionary, you will probably find the expressions "kan skje" og "kan hende" - which both mean "may happen", the words "kanskje" and "kanhende" should therefore (in theory) also have the same meaning (if the latter word exists, that is...).

If anyone got more out of the discussion, please write it...

By the way, Grefsen: do you think we should write all threads in English, even if it's about as "Norwegian" things as this? Or perhaps it's in the rules that everything should be in English?


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> Sorry, I wrote in Norwegian because I supposed that the subject wouldn't be interesting/relevant to foreigners.



*Jeg forstår.  *



oskhen said:


> I asked whether it's actually allowed to use the word "kanhende", used in (almost) the same way as "kanskje" ("maybe"/"perhaps"). I've seen the word "kanhende" used, but rarely.



I somewhat understood what the thread was about, but I really appreciate you making the effort to post an English summary for me.  *Tusen takk!* 



oskhen said:


> By the way: if you look in the dictionary, you will probably find the expressions "kan skje" og "kan hende" - which both mean "may happen", the words "kanskje" and "kanhende" should therefore (in theory) also have the same meaning (if the latter word exists, that is...).


This is actually very interesting to me because I tend to use the word  *kanskje* quite a bit.  I don't recall having ever seen the word  *kanhende*, but thanks to this thread, if I do come across it in the future, I'll at least now know what it means.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> By the way, Grefsen: do you think we should write all threads in English, even if it's about as "Norwegian" things as this?



*Tusen takk* for asking about this *oskhen*.  That is very considerate of you.  

Since I still have a lot of work to do before I’m fluent *på norsk*, I must admit that I really do appreciate it when the threads in the Nordic Forum are mostly written *på engelsk*.   

However, at the same time I can also understand how it is easier for native speaking Norwegians to discuss some topics *bare på norsk.

*Perhaps whenever there is a topic that the native Norwegian speakers would prefer to discuss *på norsk, *there could also be a brief English summary included in the thread for the benefit of those of us who aren't yet fluent *på norsk*.


----------



## No. 36

oskhen said:


> I min hobbyskriving har jeg funnet ut at jeg har fått stor sans for å bruke "kanhende" - i ett ord - som et (omtrentlig) synonym til "kanskje"/"muligens", siden det både ser og høres langt mer stilfullt ut. Men er det tillatt? Jeg var sikker på at jeg har lest det noen steder - og en rask søk på nettet avslørte at det brukes, om enn sjeldent, men det betyr jo ikke at det er korrekt norsk. Noen som vet?
> 
> På forhånd takk.



Kanhende, kanhende ikke


----------

